# Installed GM lip spoiler on my LS - and brief how to



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Gives it a nice little look! Glad you love it!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That looks like it was professionally installed . Good works man and it does dress the cruzen up a bit .


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Transforms the rear of the car completely with such a little piece.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

A spoiler really does make a difference on a car. =)


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Look's good. Is your car lowered or is that stock height? Hard to tell from the pics.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Looks good man, it took me a while to add a lip spoiler to my LS also. Does spruce the car up! 


Find a LT tag and convince people you have a 1.8 LT. LOL


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

Nice looking LS. I have to spruce mine up some kind of way.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

99_XC600 said:


> Look's good. Is your car lowered or is that stock height? Hard to tell from the pics.


As of right now its stock height and I'm saving up for coilovers. I was debating on getting springs but I rather pay extra $$$ on a good setup plus I just got my headlight and taillights from a user here I'm trying to install it today so the coilovers is going to take time to get. Lol


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL @pat

I've gone sleeper on this one with no badges, ha.
Gives it character for sure. Looks like my car has a fat a$$ now.

I'm all about ballin out the LS. My car options include and auto trans, and that's it. The key is to make it look like there's more to it  
Thanks for the good words.


----------

